# Corsair Hydro H60 (2018) Problem



## Balthar (2. Januar 2020)

Guten Abend,
ich habe vor 3 Tagen mein altes Netzteil (Corsair TM550M) gegen ein Neues (Corsair RM650W) getauscht, seitdem gibt die Pumpe der H60 ein hochfrequentes konstantes Surren in Verbindung mit einem sporadischen sehr leisen Rattern ab, 
das Surren stört mich eigentlich auch nur weil es in einer wirklich nervig hohen Tonart ist
Die Temperaturen sind exakt gleich wie vorher, ebenso die Umdrehungszahl, den Sata und/oder 3Pin Anschluss zu wechseln brachte keinen Unterschied, ebenso wenig das Bewegen der Schläuche. ( Das Gehäuse wurde nicht gekippt, es dürfte sich also keine Luft in der Pumpe gesammelt haben o.ä.).
Das seltsame ist das wenn ich eine der zwei Befestigungsschrauben das Geräusch deutlich leiser ist, aber auch ein Lockern der Schrauben sowie eine komplett neue Montage brachten kein verbessertes Ergebnis.
Vorher hat man lediglich leise das alte Netzteil gehört, 
ich bin mir nun unschlüssig ob ich die H60 zur Reparatur schicken sollte bzw. ob es überhaupt ein Garantiefall ist da die Temperaturen ja gleich geblieben sind.
Ich habe auch schon in anderen Forum sowie bei Google gesucht und dieses hochfrequente Geräusch bzw Surren ist wohl auch bei einigen anderen aufgetreten allerdings dort dann einfach so.

Ich spiele aktuell mit dem Gedanken wieder auf Luftkühlung zu wechseln um meinen 1800x zu kühlen, und mir einen Noctua U12S Chromax-Black + 2ten Lüfter zu kaufen. 

Allerdings würde mich vorab eure Meinung zu einer eventuellen Reparatur interessieren.
Freue mich über jeden Antwort.
Grüße


----------



## IICARUS (2. Januar 2020)

Spulenfiepen gehört nicht zu einem defekt und wird daher nicht als Garantiefall angenommen.

Netzteile können oft dazu führen das Spulenfiepen entsteht und das könnte mit einem anderem Netzteil ggf. wieder weg sein. Ich persönlich halte nicht viel von Corsair Netzteile und bevorzuge welchen von bequite. Die Pumpe einer AIO kann nicht entkoppelt werden und so können sich die Geräusche was sie verursacht je nachdem wie die Schrauben sitzen immer etwas ändern.

Natürlich könntest du auch auf Luft umsteigen, da der Unterschied mit so einer kleinen AIO nicht groß sein wird.


----------



## Balthar (2. Januar 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Spulenfiepen gehört nicht zu einem defekt und wird daher nicht als Garantiefall angenommen.
> 
> Netzteile können oft dazu führen das Spulenfiepen entsteht und das könnte mit einem anderem Netzteil ggf. wieder weg sein. Ich persönlich halte nicht viel von Corsair Netzteile und bevorzuge welchen von bequite. Die Pumpe einer AIO kann nicht entkoppelt werden und so können sich die Geräusche was sie verursacht je nachdem wie die Schrauben sitzen immer etwas ändern.
> 
> Natürlich könntest du auch auf Luft umsteigen, da der Unterschied mit so einer kleinen AIO nicht groß sein wird.




Also ich hatte jetzt 8 Jahre ein Corsair Netzteil und hatte damit keine Probleme deshalb habe ich mich wieder für eines entschieden.
HHM aber wie kann denn bei einer Pumpe Spulenfiepen entstehen? Zumal das Geräusch ja deutlich leiser wird wenn ich die Befestigung der Pumpe anfasse.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Januar 2020)

Habe Spulefliepen sogar mal an einem Lüfter hören können. Wie das genau zustande kommt kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich kein Elektriker bin, aber Lüfter und auch Pumpen haben eine Magnetspule auf der Welle sitzen. Wobei dein Fall normalerweise kaum oder sehr selten vorkommt.


----------



## Balthar (2. Januar 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe Spulefliepen sogar mal an einem Lüfter hören können. Wie das genau zustande kommt kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich kein Elektriker bin, aber Lüfter und auch Pumpen haben eine Magnetspule auf der Welle sitzen. Wobei dein Fall normalerweise kaum oder sehr selten vorkommt.


Das habe ich zwar noch nie gehört das andere Geräte außer Mainboards, Grafikkarten und Netzteile Spulenfiepen haben können, 
aber ich bin mir zu 100% sicher das es kein Spulenfiepen ist. (Im übrigen nimmt Corsair sämtliche Geräte die Spulenfiepen haben zurück, siehe Zitat unten, 
steht auch in diversen anderen Posts im Corsair-Forum)
Trotzdem Danke.



> ...kannst du das Spulenfiepen direkt dem Netzteil zuordnen? Das Motherboard sowie die Grafikkarte sind ebenfalls ein Kandidat hierfür. Jedes Netzteil kann zudem diesen unangenehmen Nebeneffekt haben, daher wird seitens der Hersteller mit Klebemitteln gearbeitet um etwaige Schwingungen an Spulen zu minimieren. Je nach Lastbereich und damit verbundenen sehr schnellen Lastwechseln, kann es trotzdem mal zum Spulenfiepen kommen.
> Ein Austauschnetzteil wird hier in der Regel Abhilfe schaffen. Melde dich einfach direkt bei dem Händler oder aber auch gerne über unser Kundenportal für einen Vorabaustausch.


Quelle: Aussage eines Corsair-Mitarbeiters im Offiziellen Corsair-Forum RM750i Spulenfiepen - The Corsair User Forums

Mich würde Interessieren womit ich nun wohl besser fahre (wie ich mittlerweile durch eine Support Antwort weiß kann ich H60 einschicken), überlege dennoch vlt wieder auf Luft umzusteigen bzw. auf den Noctua da er wohl leiser und kühler als die H60 ist (Das Budget für eine richtige Wakü habe ich leider nicht)


----------



## IICARUS (2. Januar 2020)

Wenn du konkrete Anworten suchst dann solltest du auch den Support dazu bemühen, denn in einem Forum wirst du überwiegend User finden die damit nichts Beruflich zu tun haben. Die Informationen die dann dazu weiter gegeben werden kommen dann aus eigene Erfahrungen oder aus anderen Quellen die jemals irgendwo standen.

Wenn der Support dazu bereit ist das ganze sich anzusehen und dich nicht abwimmelt ist es dann doch gut, dann nutze es einfach und gut ist.

In diesem Sinn, wenn du es besser oder anders kennst ist es für dich ja gut... zumindest wenn es dann auch so läuft. 

Die Pumpe bekommt die Spannung vom Netzteil und mehr hat das Netzteil mit der Pumpe nichts zu tun und du schreibst das du dieses Geräusch mit dem alten Netzteil nicht hattest. Jetzt kannst du dir die ganze Sache mal selbst ausmalen, denn mehr wie die Spannung kommt nicht vom Netzteil.

Die Pumpe kann wie bereits geschrieben auch Geräusche verursachen wenn Luft sich im System oder sogar in der Pumpe befindet. Besonders wenn der Radiator niedriger als die Pumpe verbaut ist wandert die Luft was immer zwangläufig sich im System befindet nicht in den Radiator und bleibt in der Pumpe. Mit einer modularen Wasserkühlung würde die Luft ins Ausgleichsbehälter wandern und sich weder in der Pumpe noch im Radiator befinden.

Die Luft im System hat aber nichts mit dem neuen Netzteil zu tun, außer beim umbauen hast du das Gehäuse so hingelegt das Luft in die Pumpe zurück strömen konnte.


----------



## Atomiq (2. Januar 2020)

Hi Balthar,
Hatte sowas mal mit meiner h80i.
Ziehe alle Stecker am pc und drehe ihn um 180 grad, warte 15 min und drehe ihn wieder um und schließe ihn wieder an, ggf. Vorgang wiederholen.
Hat bei mir geholfen, hoffe bei dir auch!

Und sollte das fiepen nicht weg sein versuche die Drehzahl der pumpe minimal herauf oder herab zu setzen.


----------



## Balthar (3. Januar 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wenn du konkrete Anworten suchst dann solltest du auch den Support dazu bemühen, denn in einem Forum wirst du überwiegend User finden die damit nichts Beruflich zu tun haben. Die Informationen die dann dazu weiter gegeben werden kommen dann aus eigene Erfahrungen oder aus anderen Quellen die jemals irgendwo standen.
> 
> Wenn der Support dazu bereit ist das ganze sich anzusehen und dich nicht abwimmelt ist es dann doch gut, dann nutze es einfach und gut ist.
> 
> ...



Danke  Ich schaue mal wie sich das weiter entwickelt und probiere mal die Tipps von Atomiq aus.



Atomiq schrieb:


> Hi Balthar,
> Hatte sowas mal mit meiner h80i.
> Ziehe alle Stecker am pc und drehe ihn um 180 grad, warte 15 min und drehe ihn wieder um und schließe ihn wieder an, ggf. Vorgang wiederholen.
> Hat bei mir geholfen, hoffe bei dir auch!
> ...


Vielen Dank auch dir nochmal


----------



## IICARUS (3. Januar 2020)

Die Tipps von Tipps von Atomiq haben auch mit der Luft zu tun was ich angesprochen habe, denn damit wandert sie ggf. wieder zurück ins Radiator.


----------

